# Flamingo 8/27/2018



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

Pulled a double launch yesterday, it called for 10-15mph from the east later in the morning so we hit a few spots out front before launching in the buttonwood. Managed a Snook, red, and lemon shark before the wind started. 


We hit Joe river up to the Shark and fished creek mouths with non-stop action on Snook, Spanish mackerel, sharks, jacks, and snapper. The tarpon were quite uncooperative but rolling around everywhere. I believe the biggest Snook was 25", still haven't seen any big girls in the glades since the spawn and the reds continue to elude me.


On the way back we had to hide out on North Joe chickee, lightning strikes in the vicinity kept us there for a bit but luckily we had beer. The ride back was a little bumpy but nothing the LT couldn't handle.

https://instagram.com/p/BnB7BnVH4SZ/


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

RAWillimann said:


> Pulled a double launch yesterday, it called for 10-15mph from the east later in the morning so we hit a few spots out front before launching in the buttonwood. Managed a Snook, red, and lemon shark before the wind started.
> 
> 
> We hit Joe river up to the Shark and fished creek mouths with non-stop action on Snook, Spanish mackerel, sharks, jacks, and snapper. The tarpon were quite uncooperative but rolling around everywhere. I believe the biggest Snook was 25", still haven't seen any big girls in the glades since the spawn and the reds continue to elude me.
> ...


Great report and great video! Thanks for sharing that. Makes me start feeling all itchy for a trip down south...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

At dawn those tarpon would have been eating the feathers off of anything tossed their way.... Of course you need a 5:30 Am start...


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> At dawn those tarpon would have been eating the feathers off of anything tossed their way.... Of course you need a 5:30 Am start...


Oh I'm planning on it! Only got two more fishing weekends till hunting season starts so hopefully I can find time soon. I'll be better prepared for the tarpon next time...couldnt find my baitbuster with those things rolling all around me.


----------



## Armand Santos (Nov 10, 2018)

How are the bonefish numbers in Flamingo Bay?


----------

